# dns/unbound using poudriere error



## YuryG (Mar 14, 2017)

For some days  I have an error building dns/unbound with ports-mgmt/poudriere-devel. (Also a bunch of other packages are not built due to dns/unbound failed dependency.)

Tail of the log:

```
=======================<phase: build-depends  >============================
===>   unbound-1.6.1 depends on executable: swig - not found
===>   Installing existing package /packages/All/swig30-3.0.12.txz
[stable10i386-default-job-01] Installing swig30-3.0.12...
[stable10i386-default-job-01] `-- Installing lua53-5.3.4...
[stable10i386-default-job-01] |   `-- Installing libedit-3.1.20150325_2,1...
[stable10i386-default-job-01] |   `-- Extracting libedit-3.1.20150325_2,1: .......... done
[stable10i386-default-job-01] `-- Extracting lua53-5.3.4: ......... done
[stable10i386-default-job-01] `-- Installing pcre-8.40...
[stable10i386-default-job-01] `-- Extracting pcre-8.40: .......... done
[stable10i386-default-job-01] Extracting swig30-3.0.12: .......... done
===>   unbound-1.6.1 depends on executable: swig - not found
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/dns/unbound
```

I have no idea why is that and when building with simple ports-mgmt/portupgrade (on a host machine) it has no error.


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2017)

Looks like a dependency problem with unbound. It's looking for swig when it should be looking for swig3.0. If you turn off Python support on unbound it won't depend on swig any more.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 14, 2017)

SirDice said:


> Looks like a dependency problem with unbound. It's looking for swig when it should be looking for swig3.0.


Should I resolve it or wait for something?


----------



## SirDice (Mar 14, 2017)

Turn off Python support if you don't need it (the default is off).


----------



## uzsolt (Mar 14, 2017)

There is a bug report about it: PR 217737.


----------



## YuryG (Mar 15, 2017)

(Offtopic. Using poudriere (without it's not seen at first), I wonder more and more, why, say, graphics/atril, archivers/engrampa, graphics/gimp(!) depend on unbound  I'm sure, there are good reasons, but they are not that obvious.)


----------

